# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Problme : IIS et Restrictions par adresse IP

## Chop_chop

Bonjour,

J'ai un soucis de configuration de IIS afin de rendre mon site disponible en intranet. En effet, aprs quelques recherches pour essayer de bien configurer IIS, je me suis rendu compte que la section "restrictions par adresse IP et nom de domaine" tait gris comme ceci :


Il est possible que mon problme vienne d'autre part mais je n'ai trouv que cela.
Quand je tape http://localhost, je suis bien dirig vers http://localhost/localstart.asp (rpertoire sur mon ordi : C:\Inetpub\wwwroot).
Par contre, quand je tape http://10.11.24.101 (mon adresse IP), je n'arrive pas  y accder... C'est donc logique que les autres ordis de mon rseau n'y arrivent pas non plus je prsume. J'ai pourtant suivi pas mal de tutorial d'installation de IIS donc je pense l'avoir correctement configur. Menfin...

J'ai vu le meme probleme ici : http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...d.php?t=272090
Nanmoins, je suis pas sur que la source du problme soit la mme et la solution n'a pas l'aire de fonctionner chez moi...

J'ai regarder la solution de ce post : http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...d.php?t=278862 mais mon firewall est dsactiv et ca bug quand meme  ::(:  

Enfin, voila, j'espere que vous saurez m'aider  corriger cela !

Je travaille sous Win 2000 Pro , IIS (5.1 je crois) et je programme avec VS.NET 2003.

Merci

----------


## mikky

Bonjour,
Je viens d'installer IIS6 sur Windows 2003 server
L'installation aparament russie,
mais quand j'entre http://localhost dans mon navigateur j'ai le message suivant :
Service Unavailable
je suis vraiment bloqu.!

----------


## dtavan

> Bonjour,
> Je viens d'installer IIS6 sur Windows 2003 server
> L'installation aparament russie,
> mais quand j'entre http://localhost dans mon navigateur j'ai le message suivant :
> Service Unavailable
> je suis vraiment bloqu.!


essayer de crer soit un rpertoire virtuel dans IIS ou un autre site web sur le port 8000 par exemple histoire de voir ce que ca donne  ::):

----------


## zzzThibaut

Bonjour

Pour information, le fait que la zone de restriction d'accs par IP soit grise dans la version de IIS 5.1 est tout  fait normal. C'est une restriction de Microsoft. Le script disponible http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...d.php?t=272090 fonctionne pour n'importe qui, il faut juste un peu l'adapter  ses besoins. Le script est fait pour tre utiliser sur un virtual directory et non sur le root d'un site web.

A+

zzzThibaut

----------


## Chop_chop

Merci  vous deux , je vais essayer tout cela  ::): 
Je vous tiens au courant

Tcho !

----------


## Chop_chop

Bonjour et merci de l'attention que vous portez  mon problme

zzzThibaut, j'ai essay ta manip mais je suis confront  un problme, lorsque j'execute le fichier .vbs, "The following IP addresses are now banned:" s'affiche bien avec les adresses bannies mais le masque de sous-rseau affich pour les adresses bannies est 255.255.255.255 alors que je suis sur un rseau  masque 255.255.255.0. comment configurer ceci.

De plus, ce fichier est configur pour le banissement d'adresses comment faire pour l'acceptation d'adresses au niveau de ces lignes :

Set objIPRestrict = objWebSite.IPSecurity

objIPRestrict.GrantByDefault = True
objIPRestrict.IPDeny = arrBanTheseIPs
objWebSite.IPSecurity = objIPRestrict
objWebSite.SetInfo

J'imagine qu'il faut declarer un  array arrAllowTheseIPs mais cette ligne de code objIPRestrict.IPDeny se transforme en quoi alors? Y a t il d'autre modifs  faire.

Merci  ::):

----------


## zzzThibaut

Bonjour
Dsol mais je n'ai pas vraiment beaucoup de temps pour regarder ton problme en profondeur aujourd'hui mais ce lien devrait t'aider  trouver une solution. D'aprs ce que tu dis, il suffit d'adapter le script pour arriver  la solution que tu souhaites.
IIS Admin Script - IP Security
A+
zzzThibaut

----------


## Chop_chop

Merci pour le temps que tu m'accordes.

Alors, j'ai essay le code de cette page : http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms525475.aspx

en le modifiant de la facon suivante pour qu'il s'adapte  mes besoins :

_Dim SecObj
Dim MyIPSec
Dim IPList

Set SecObj = GetObject("IIS://LocalHost/W3SVC/1/Root")

Set MyIPSec = SecObj.IPSecurity

If (TRUE = MyIPSec.GrantByDefault) Then
  WScript.Echo"<BR>GrantByDefault was not FALSE. Setting to FALSE.<BR>"
  MyIPSec.GrantByDefault = FALSE
End If

DomainList = MyIPSec.DomainGrant
Redim DomainList (Ubound(DomainList)+1)
DomainList (Ubound(DomainList)) = "xxx.fr" 'ce qui se trouve aprs Suffixe DNS principal dans ipconfig /all

MyIPSec.DomainGrant = DomainList
SecObj.Setinfo
WScript.Echo "The IPRestriction has been set<BR>"

_

Hlas, lorsque je tape http://10.11.24.101/ dans mon navigateur, toujours la meme erreur :

_The following error was encountered:

    * Connection to 10.11.24.101 Failed 

The system returned:

    (61) Connection refused_  ::(:  

Peut etre me suis-je tromp dans la config...

----------


## zzzThibaut

Salut
Ton script tu l'appel  partir d'une page asp ou tu dmarres un script vbs en direct sur ton PC ?

zzzThibaut

----------


## Chop_chop

> Salut
> Ton script tu l'appel  partir d'une page asp ou tu dmarres un script vbs en direct sur ton PC ?
> 
> zzzThibaut



Mon script, je l'execute en double-cliquant sur le fichier en .vbs. Et des fenetres s'ouvrent pour dire que telle ou telle adresse  eu sa restriction de modifi. (mais aucun effet sur IIS apparement).

----------


## zzzThibaut

Bonjour
J'ai trouv le problme. Je pense que tu as trouv le script que tu utilises sur cette page du site Microsoft.
Malheureusement, la fonction SetInfo de fin de script n'a aucun effet car avant d'appeler cette fonction il faut renvoyer l'objet IPSecurity vers la proprit IPSecurity de l'objet de base que l'on veut modifier.
Voici a quoi doit ressembler le script. Reste  adapter le path vers l'objet que l'on veut scuriser.



```

```

J'espre que maintenant tu as ta solution  :;):  

zzzThibaut

----------


## zzzThibaut

J'ai retrir quelques lignes de codes non ncessaire par rapport  la version prcdente



```

```

A+

zzzThibaut

----------


## Chop_chop

> J'ai retrir quelques lignes de codes non ncessaire par rapport  la version prcdente
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> A+
> ...



Merci zzzThibaut, je vais essayer ta mthode dans la journe et te tiendrai au courant.
Je prie pour que ca marche  :;):

----------


## Chop_chop

Bon, voila je suis dj de retour  ::oops::  

ALors, j'ai test et ca me fait bien une restriction de domaine  ::D:  mais j'ai toujours un soucis  ! 

Pour faire mes tests , j'ai simplifi en mettant, dans le premier cas au lieu du "if... End if ":


```
MyIPSec.GrantByDefault = TRUE
```

et dans le second cas, j'ai essayer au lieu du meme "if... End if" :

```
MyIPSec.GrantByDefault = FALSE
```

et cela, sans rajouter la ligne DomainList 

```
(Ubound(DomainList)) = "xxx.fr"
```

EN gros, j'ai fait du TOUT OU RIEN.

Dans le second cas, je ne peux plus acceder d'aucune maniere  mon site ( meme Visual Studio  ne peut pas charger le projet) donc c'est ok pour la restriction. Dans le premier cas, je donne accs  tout donc j'arrive  acceder  mon site via http://localhost/localstart.asp mais toujours pas via http://10.11.24.101/localstart.asp (10.11.24.101 tant l'@ IP de mon ordi) ::(:  

voici l'erreur sur la page web :


```

```

Peut etre que le soucis ne vient pas d'IIS alors... je suis perdu  ::(:

----------


## zzzThibaut

Salut
Je pense que ton problme vient du fait que ton DNS (sur ton LAN) n'est pas configur pour faire du reverse lookup. Et donc IIS ne peut pas savoir si une IP fait partie d'un domaine, et donc il refuse l'accs  tous le monde.
zzzThibaut

----------


## Chop_chop

> Salut
> Je pense que ton problme vient du fait que ton DNS (sur ton LAN) n'est pas configur pour faire du reverse lookup. Et donc IIS ne peut pas savoir si une IP fait partie d'un domaine, et donc il refuse l'accs  tous le monde.
> zzzThibaut


Re salut

Par l'invit de commande, avec ipconfig /all, la proprit  "reverse lookup" correspond bien  la ligne "Routage ip active" ? Si c'est le cas, chez moi, c'est indiqu : non.

Sinon, pour en revenir  mon soucis, j'ai fait les tests en ayant autoris tout le rseau a me voir.
De mon poste, j'arrive  voir mon site en tappant :
http://xxx.yyy.fr/localstart.asp (xxx=nom de l'hote,yyy.fr= Suffixe DNS principal)
http://localhost/localstart.asp

Par contre, en tappant  http://10.11.24.101/localstart.asp (10.11.24.101 = mon adresse IP) : Nada.

Et depuis un autre PC du rseau, rien ne marche , ni http://xxx.yyy.fr/localstart.asp , ni http://10.11.24.101/localstart.asp.

Cela confirme t-il bien que cela vient du DNS ? Si c'est le cas, quels sont les modifications  effectuer pour passer mon rseau en reverse lookup?

Merci pour ton aide  :;):

----------


## zzzThibaut

Salut
Le reverse lookup DNS n'a rien  voir avec ce que tu peux voir dans IPCONFIG. C'est au niveau du DNS server que cela ze configure.
Tu dois donc ajouter une zone de reverse lookup mais bon l on sort de mon domaine de comptence,... je sais plus ou moins ce qu'il faut faire mais je ne peux pas te le dcrire prcisment. Chercher sur _reverse_ dans l'aide du DNS Server.

Pour ce qui est de l'accs au site via une adresse IP, je pense que tu n'arrive pas sur le mme serveur web virtuel, d'o l'impossibilit pour IIS de t'afficher la page demande.

Quand tu  dis rien ne marche, tu pourrais donner les messages que tu reois du serveur IIS car c'est un peu plus parlant que _rien ne marche_ ::kill::  

zzzThibaut

----------


## Chop_chop

> Quand tu  dis rien ne marche, tu pourrais donner les messages que tu reois du serveur IIS car c'est un peu plus parlant que _rien ne marche_


Ok, dsol, c'etait juste affich sous firefox : "serveur introuvable"... quand j'essaie d'acceder  ma page depuis un autre ordi.

Je vais me renseigner pour le reverse lookup DNS dans DNS server alors.

Merci zzzThibaut

----------

